# A Tale Of Two Barns. And a house.



## yorkietommo (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi all,

Thought I'd stick a few pics up for a first post.

A little local farmhouse and barn goodness.




'Avin A Barney by mthompson1, on Flickr




Doors N Windows by mthompson1, on Flickr




Roofs N Ladders by mthompson1, on Flickr




Doorway by mthompson1, on Flickr




Window Drums by mthompson1, on Flickr




Worn Steps by mthompson1, on Flickr




Stones by mthompson1, on Flickr




Baths N Bunkers by mthompson1, on Flickr




The Other Back Door by mthompson1, on Flickr




Line Up by mthompson1, on Flickr




Pots N Dominoes by mthompson1, on Flickr




Broken Barn by mthompson1, on Flickr




Inside The Barn by mthompson1, on Flickr




Broken by mthompson1, on Flickr




Bros. by mthompson1, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.

Images taken with a Canon 500D and Tokina 12-24 for those interested.


----------



## Alansworld (Mar 11, 2011)

> Images taken with a Canon 500D and Tokina 12-24 for those interested.



...and rather too much HDR, if I may make so bold.


----------



## Exploretime (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice but nasty at the same time.


----------



## yorkietommo (Mar 11, 2011)

This is the intended look guys. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Exploretime (Mar 11, 2011)

Got anymore pics without HDR?

Cheers.


----------



## yorkietommo (Mar 11, 2011)

Click through to my flickr mate, I'm sure there's a few on there!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 11, 2011)

It would hav ebeen good but you killed it with HDR


----------



## rectory-rat (Mar 11, 2011)

Really superb pics and a great place, thanks for sharing 

Although I must admit I agree with the other guys you could cut down the HDR, some places look best left to show the natural decay lots of us love!

-RR


----------



## Mr beady (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll say the opposite to the others and say that I like the HDR pictures, I a
Slightly bias as I do a bit myself


----------



## Bunker Bill (Mar 17, 2011)

no sorry spoils it for me also, just kills any detail , shame place looks good


----------



## yorkietommo (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments guys. The people who are posting comments on the processing and not the subject matter - well, that's your opinion. This site is for documenting decay, which is what I like to do. Sometimes I use natural light, sometimes I combine images. The resulting image is processed the way I want it to look. If you don't like it, fine, but stop with the negative comments - if I ask for critique, then fair enough. 
I could slate half of the photography that gets posted on here, but I don't - because it's not really a nice thing to do. 
Photography is subjective and each to their own.
Live and let live peeps, spread some love instead of negativity. We're all here because we love the same thing.

Peace.


----------



## krela (Mar 17, 2011)

yorkietommo said:


> Thanks for the positive comments guys. The people who are posting comments on the processing and not the subject matter - well, that's your opinion. This site is for documenting decay, which is what I like to do. Sometimes I use natural light, sometimes I combine images. The resulting image is processed the way I want it to look. If you don't like it, fine, but stop with the negative comments - if I ask for critique, then fair enough.
> I could slate half of the photography that gets posted on here, but I don't - because it's not really a nice thing to do.
> Photography is subjective and each to their own.
> Live and let live peeps, spread some love instead of negativity. We're all here because we love the same thing.
> ...



Whilst I do accept what you're saying, it does actually request in our [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286"]guide to posting location reports[/ame] that people refrain from posting heavily over-processed images.



> We would also prefer it if post-processing of photos is kept to a minimum, overly HDRd photos are not an accurate representation of the building and do nothing to give the viewer an idea of the location. Subtle is ok, overboard is not. Whilst we are aware that this is a devisive point and that HDR images can be considered artistic, we need to draw the line somewhere and will remove reports containing images that look more like CGI than photos. This is after all a website dedicated to documenting buildings, not one documenting artistic work.


----------



## yorkietommo (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, cheers. Appreciate that mate. If I thought any were "CGI" like, I wouldn't have posted em - the ones I did post, I posted with the thought that the processing worked for that image. Well, for me anyway.

Thanks again.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Quite likin the HDR on some of these pics. the beams and the brickwork really stand out looks the nuts! Some of it made my eyes bleed but roofs n ladders is my fave. Love the way it brought out the green in Line up too.


----------

